# Double Bubble crescent lace shawl (knitting)



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello! 
here is my latest lace design - Double Bubble Lace Shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-bubble-lace-shawl

$5.00

It is named after double yarnovers that give it this additional lacy effect. 
The body pattern, which is just composed of combinations of three stitches (knit, yo, ssk/k2tog), is simple even to a novice lace knitter. 
The border may require a bit more concentration but the effect you get is quite spectacular.

The shawl is crescent shaped, started in the middle. The volume is built up by increasing at the inner edge.

Sizing is adaptable and so is the yarn - any from lace to DK weight will look good. Needle size should be adapted to yarn.

More information on the pattern page. Or feel free to ask me personally if you prefer


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is stunning!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful. I admire the talent.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Love that color!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't make or wear shawls, but if I did, this would definitely be one. 

The stitch is unique and so different.

VERY nice!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice, love it


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely and so delicate!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

How lovely . I have plenty of 4ply in sage green which could look lovely . Many thanks .


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

love the name, beautiful shawl


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

pm sent Yellow Mleczyk Beautiful shawl


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Very beautiful shawl.. love the pattern you used.. xo ws


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Superb.Looks so delicate. :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

So beautiful and so delicate!!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> How lovely . I have plenty of 4ply in sage green which could look lovely . Many thanks .


You are very much welcome


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Noreen said:


> love the name, beautiful shawl


I am so glad you like the name  names are a difficult issue for a non-native like me.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Gorgeous design!! You're very talented.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I really like the color yarn chosen, nice work


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely


----------

